
Publishers threaten to remove millions of papers from ResearchGate - ghgr
https://www.nature.com/news/publishers-threaten-to-remove-millions-of-papers-from-researchgate-1.22793
======
lixtra
In the past research gate behaved as quite a bad player:

* copying PDFs from web onto their own servers without permission

* adding dummy profiles to appear as people being part of research gate that are not

* sending invites on behalves of people without them knowing what's happening

They really succeeded in being the FB for scientists. Also in the bad parts.

